

Ask HN: Joke on CV? - haack

I&#x27;ve just updated my CV (with thanks to some awesome feedback from HNer&#x27;s) and added &quot;Crushing it since 1993&quot;, in reference to HBO&#x27;s Silicon Valley. Will startups and trendy big techs appreciate this? Or is this just a bad idea?<p>The CV: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dropbox.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;41n6g530impvhni&#x2F;CV_v2.7.pdf?dl=0
======
partisan
I am starting the process of hiring now and a resume with that particular
phrase would leave a really bad first impression.

It might not put you out of the running altogether, but I would see you in a
different light: as someone who is not entirely serious and is still in the
post college party phase, will come to work late or skip altogether, will
leave the position within a short period of time to chase the next shiny ball,
etc.

That might not stop me from hiring you, but then I would wait to see if my
intuition is correct, if you are in any way different from what I expected,
etc. That would determine how much I will invest in you as an employee.

So you see, it won't prevent you from being hired, but it will change the way
I perceive you as a candidate and future employee.

------
DanBC
It's probably a bad idea. Your CV is a piece of professional communication.
You probably want to keep it formal as much as possible.

You also don't have "a CV"; you have a template that you adjust as required
for each company. Some places may like "crushing it", so add it for them.

Remember that some companies have a vicious pre-filter. You misaddressed the
envelope? Bin. Used "sincerely" instead of "faithfully"? Bin.

(But please do test this and write a blog post with the results!)

EDIT: your age is irrelevant information in the UK. By law they are not
allowed to consider it so you should not have it on your cv.

~~~
bbcbasic
> Used "sincerely" instead of "faithfully"? Bin.

Unless you named the recipient.

I prefer "yours hopefully" for job applications.

------
Esox
I've done a bit of hiring and, to add to what others have said, I would leave
it out. I have had some CVs cross my desk in which the author had taken some
liberties with more casual phrasing and they were generally poorly received by
the entire interview team.

To be honest, it doesn't really add anything of value and you're banking on
someone understanding the reference (I didn't at first) and getting a laugh
out of it.

For the small amount of value it _could_ add you're taking too much of a risk
of evoking a negative reaction.

------
pestaa
I think it is perfectly fine. Not pushing but adds a little human touch.

EDIT: Apparently, it doesn't mean you've been programming since '93, but notes
the year you were born. Then it's just plain silly.

------
visakanv
If they like you, this won't stop them from hiring you.

If they don't like you, this won't get them to hire you.

So non-issue, really. Enjoy yourself.

------
zbuf
I've no idea what you're on about, so for me it would just make you seem a
little odd (sorry) -- and an overall negative impression.

You have to explain the reference in the question too, so I think you get
that. After all, the best jokes are the ones that need explaining, right?!

------
j3_d1
Just my opinion but even if I wanted somebody with a good sense of humour, if
they can't be serious at the appropriate time I'd write them off. I'd say no.
But good luck & you know your audience better so try it, you can always change
it :)

------
bbcbasic
Bad idea IMO. To me that particular phrase is quite meaningless (like
rockstar, unicorn, *10 programmer etc.) and arrogant sounding at the same
time.

Might as well say "I'm the dog's bollocks"

If 1993 is your year of birth then it is even worse!

------
ch215
My 2p worth: if there's a chance, however slim, that it won't go down well
then I'd say leave it out. It's not worth the risk of some grouch binning your
CV, which looks great by the way. All the best.

------
eshvk
Is there a reason you keep emphasizing your age? 22 and the "Crushing it since
1993" thing?

------
andrewmcwatters
I think it's hilarious and not a big deal.

------
vonklaus
1993 - Present

Self

Crushing It.

